# Abby's Studio



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey all I've seen some of the photoshop threads and I'm ok at it. I use a bamboo tablet and pen and macromedia fireworks 8 plus photobucket is my upload server.
The basic stuff is easy (adding text and cropping pictures)
I can change the colours, i can crop and edit the picture sizes, i can add text of numerous fonts, i can combine photos...
If you want something done i need a photo and what you want done with it.
heres a few examples of my work (not fishy ones though)
this was seven different pictures combined to create a display picture:








this one was just the back ground, i added the rock the wolf and the wings and changed the colour:



































so if you want something do give me a shout. Time on each project depends on what needs to be done to it


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ADDED NOTE:

i can do slideshows too!:


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

This is one for the book... Can you make Neon all white? And leave the background? I think that would look soooo cool! Or is this too hard?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

you want me to make your betta look like an albino haha let me have a look


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

H*ey your really good! would you mind doing a photo?

The betta in my avatar. I was wondering if you could make like a lions mane around the neck of my betta? his picture is in my album on my page.*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL ok i havent got a lot of exp changing a single colour in an entire picture so ill give it a go haha


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

could you make a slideshow that goes like this sort of:

(by the way kaname is a character from an anime called Vampire Knight)

Use this picture of him: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ar1&usg=__QTv-HkS9P-WxD92CwZ13CL-VewI=&h=571&

And on the first slide in red and black say: (Pic of kaname in the background)TEAM KANAME!



Slide #2: this pic of Zero ( another character) in the background)http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...rl=http://www.fanpop.com/spots/anime/answers/

And an arrow pointing to the pic saying: Cuz he kicks this guy's butt!



If this is too hard please tell me! THANK YOU!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

bettalover2033: I'll have a look at it asap.
Maryrox247: So you want two seperate slides? I'll have a look at it tomorrow


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

What i mean is two slides in the slideshow that repeat.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I can have 9 images per slide


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh!!!! I didn't understand how it works then! Lol sorry! So yeah those 2 images in 1 slide then.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Maryrox247 said:


> Oh!!!! I didn't understand how it works then! Lol sorry! So yeah those 2 images in 1 slide then.



so u want only two pictures... pic 1 pic 2 pic 1 pic 2 pic 1 pic 2 pic 1 pic 2?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Maryrox247 said:


> could you make a slideshow that goes like this sort of:
> 
> (by the way kaname is a character from an anime called Vampire Knight)
> 
> ...




neither link will work.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

hm, let me try to get them again.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

kay


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

if u put the url into the pic box so the picture shows in the thread here its easier


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol nice! Thanks!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Abby said:


> bettalover2033: I'll have a look at it asap.
> Maryrox247: So you want two seperate slides? I'll have a look at it tomorrow


Hey maybe you could TRY to cut and paste the lions mane to the betta like with the lion picture?

And maybe change the color to like a blue or red?
Would that be possible? 

Try using this picture:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

omg im so out of practice -groan-


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Abby said:


> omg im so out of practice -groan-


Lol thats funny! Thank you!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

its horrible but your welcome lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Abby said:


> its horrible but your welcome lol


Well it could use a little work but im very grateful that you did it for me i think its good.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yeh i stopped photoshopping for like 6 months lol
lost the touch


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Abby said:


> yeh i stopped photoshopping for like 6 months lol
> lost the touch


Lol well you'll get the hang of it again.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol i know time and practice


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well you could use some of my pictures to practice.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Abby said:


> Hahahaha


Seriously lol.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thats why it was funny cause your serious ill fiddle around later


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Abby said:


> thats why it was funny cause your serious ill fiddle around later


Okay. Good luck!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it would be awesome if you photoshopped a beer can onto his pectoral fin since the camera is making him look bloated in the picture. Beer belly... lol.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kaname pic:










Zero Pic:










There! Tell me if they work!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> I think it would be awesome if you photoshopped a beer can onto his pectoral fin since the camera is making him look bloated in the picture. Beer belly... lol.



Any particular beer type?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

so the first pic: TEAM KANAME
second pic: Cuz he kicks this guy's butt!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

No. I don't drink, so I don't care. I just thought it would be funny.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

the slideshow is being difficult. i need to find a better uploader for it.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

ok. Thank you!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

legally you can't just take a photo off the internet and use it for your logo, you would need permission from the person who took the photograph or the photo would have to be in the public domain for usage


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

It's not for a logo its just for a slideshow, i am going to use it for my avatar on some sites i go on. Really it is just for fun, not for anything serious i assure you.


----------

